# Corona Chrome & Polish (San Diego, CA)



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*GOT CHROME?

*Need those old bumpers or grills rechromed? How about that stainless steel trim repolished? Bring me your parts and I'll get them chromed or polished for a low price!!! Average turn around time is about 4 weeks. Quicker turn-around available for additional fee.

MOST Dinged, dented, pinched and smashed fender trims, rocker panels & bumpers can be repaired!!! Don't buy new ones I can fix them!!!

Most bumpers can be done for around $250, even with minor repairs (peeling, dents, pinches, bends, etc...). TRIPLE CHROME AVAILABLE!

*FREE ESTIMATES* - Send me a picture or bring them to me. I have samples for you to see. 
*PAYPAL & CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS ACCEPTED - **Only HALF $ needed up front!
**1 YEAR WARRANTY* - Except exhaust equipment, high temp, and select suspension parts
SHIPPING AVAILABLE - Send me your parts and I'll ship back to you!!!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 [email protected]

Minor metal fabrication, bumper shaving, sandblasting & welding also available.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't have pics of all my work, but here's an example. I'll post more later...
*Before* - 55 Chevy Bumperettes








*
AFTER *- 55 Chevy Bumper


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Doesn't have to be automotive...
*BEFORE* - Vintage Stove Header








*
AFTER* - Vintage Stove Header


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Afternoon bump!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Got a lot of text and emails for estimates this weekend. Keep them coming - 619-251-9089 (text and picture mail ok).


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BUMP!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

PM sent!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

More examples:
*BEFORE* - 56 Bel Air









*AFTER* - 56 Bel Air


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## AnthonyTribal (Nov 16, 2011)

wow nice! Finally a chrome shop thats in SD!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep the calls and texts coming, estimates are FREE!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Monday Bump


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Another Example
*Before -* '61 Impala Front Bumper








*After -* '61 Impala Front Bumper *(FOR SALE)
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Got these Bubbletop parts for sale

_Local Pick-up or Shipping available_! *Will consider Trades and/or Best Offer

*****PAYPAL ACCEPTED**** VISA, MASTERCARD, AMEX, DISCOVER

Selling '61 OG Exterior Roof Rail Trims (Left and Right side) Reconditioned and Polished
*$250 obo
















Selling Freshly Chromed OG '61 Front Bumper - Includes 3 piece bumper, 2 guards, 
$350 OBO

























*​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

More Examples
*Before
*








*After









Before








After







*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*GOT CHROME?

*I'll be on 3rd Ave Chula Vista tonight! Look for me in the Chameleon Big Body. FREE CHROME ESTIMATES!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*GOT CHROME?

*I'll be on 3rd Ave Chula Vista tonight. Look for the Chameleon Big Body. I GIVE FREE ESTIMATES!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

_FREE ESTIMATES!!!
_See my work throughout this thread
****PAYPAL READY***
** Only half $ needed up front!
** *1 YEAR Warranty 
*Triple Chrome Plating Available
 SHIPPING AVAILBLE








_*1 warranty applies to most applications. Excludes items exposed to extreme heat, exhaust components,and certain suspension items.

_


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Polish Example
*Before* 








*After







*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Friday Bump


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FREE ESTIMATES!!!
*See my work throughout this thread
****PAYPAL READY***
**Only half $ needed up front!
***1 YEAR Warranty 
*Triple Chrome Plating Available
SHIPPING AVAILBLE








_*1 warranty applies to most applications. Excludes items exposed to extreme heat, exhaust components,and certain suspension items.

_​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

MONDAY BUMP


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

OG '61 Drip Rail Trims $120 SHIPPED! NEWLY POLISHED


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Still got these trims, come pick them up $100!!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

HMU


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Drip rails SOLD.

I still have front bumper for '61 Bubbletop.
*$350 Shipped*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Business is growing. *Just got a credit card reader!!!* So now you can pay with PayPal, *CREDIT or DEBIT CARD*!

*FREE ESTIMATES* - Send me a picture or bring them to me. I have samples for you to see. 
*PAYPAL & CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS ACCEPTED* - Only HALF $ needed up front!
*1 YEAR WARRANTY* - Except exhaust equipment, high temp, and select suspension parts
SHIPPING AVAILABLE - Send me your parts and I'll ship back to you!!!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 [email protected]

Minor metal fabrication, bumper shaving, sandblasting & welding also available.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT - Keep the questions coming...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Example - *Electric Vehicle Charging Station
Removed powder coating and chromed for trade shows
*


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

Nice


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

gabendacutlass said:


> Nice


Thanks!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Business is growing. *Just got a credit card reader!!!* So now you can pay with PayPal, *CREDIT or DEBIT CARD*!

*FREE ESTIMATES* - Send me a picture or bring them to me. I have samples for you to see. 
*PAYPAL & CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS ACCEPTED* - Only HALF $ needed up front!
*1 YEAR WARRANTY* - Except exhaust equipment, high temp, and select suspension parts
SHIPPING AVAILABLE - Send me your parts and I'll ship back to you!!!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 [email protected]

Minor metal fabrication, bumper shaving, sandblasting & welding also available.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a few things in the oven right now. Should be available in about a week.

Chrome *Trunk Pan cover for '61-'64 Impala*
Chrome *'61 Impala Front Bumper with brackets
*Chrome *Rear Sway Bar '93-'96 Cadillac Fleetwood (Big Body)

Make me an offer before I put these on* *Ebay!** Trade in your cores for a better price!

**Shipping Available * Credit Cards, Debit Cards, PayPal Accepted * 1 Year Warranty on Chrome

*Thanks for looking!
*Corona Chrome
619-251-9089
**[email protected]*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I want to try my new mobile credit card reader. 10% off all credit card transactions paid in full.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep em coming!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a few things in the oven right now. Should be available in about a week.

Chrome *Trunk Pan cover for '61-'64 Impala*
Chrome *'61 Impala Front Bumper with brackets
*Chrome *Rear Sway Bar '93-'96 Cadillac Fleetwood (Big Body)
*Chrome* '56 Chevy Bel Air A-Arms 
*Chrome* '56 Chevy Bel Air Spindles

Make me an offer before I put these on* *Ebay!** Trade in your cores for a better price!

**Shipping Available * Credit Cards, Debit Cards, PayPal Accepted * 1 Year Warranty on Chrome

*Thanks for looking!
*Corona Chrome
619-251-9089
**[email protected]*​


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

sixonebubble said:


> I have a few things in the oven right now. Should be available in about a week.
> 
> Chrome *Trunk Pan cover for '61-'64 Impala*
> Chrome *'61 Impala Front Bumper with brackets
> ...


Pm Sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

PM Returned. Thanks for looking.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I got these 4 chrome switch extensions for sale. They measure 1 5/8" long & plastic. Asking $20 shipped.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

PMs SENT. Keep them coming!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

how much to chrome front and rear 1 piece 61 impala bumpers?

NOT the brackets just the facias


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

$500 for the pair.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Selling a two tone CHROME AND GOLD Castle Grill off of a '93 Fleetwood Big Body. I believe it will fit '93-'96 Fleetwood. It's in real good condition and has a gold heritage badge on it. Not sure how much these go for so I'm taking offers. Thanks for looking!

*PAYPAL & CREDIT/DEBIT Cards Accepted
Shipping Available

*PM/Call/Text or Email Carlos @ *619-251-9089 or [email protected]






















*


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Selling this freshly Chromed trunk pan cover. Corner cuts have been welded! Easy to install slips right over your original trunk pan. Fits '61-'64 Impala. $400 plus shipping.
*
PAYPAL & CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS Accepted.
*Shipping Available
*1 Year warranty on chrome

PM / CALL / TEXT / EMAIL Carlos @ 619-251-9089 or [email protected]
















This particular piece has a tiny pin hole on one of the corner weld seams,hardly noticeable.








*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I have these items listed on eBay under Buggin58.
http://myworld.ebay.com/buggin58 

Items coming soon... 93 Big Body chrome parts. Let me know if your looking for something specific.
61 Impala CHROME Heater core cover with blower


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

More work


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*ON EBAY NOW!
*Selling a two tone CHROME AND GOLD Castle Grill off of a '93 Fleetwood Big Body. I believe it will fit '93-'96 Fleetwood. It's in real good condition and has a gold heritage badge on it. Not sure how much these go for so I'm taking offers. PM/Call/Text or Email Carlos @ *619-251-9089 or [email protected]








* 
Selling this freshly Chromed trunk pan cover. Corner cuts have been welded! Easy to install slips right over your original trunk pan. Fits '61-'64 Impala. $400 plus shipping. *PM / CALL / TEXT / EMAIL Carlos @ 619-251-9089 or [email protected]









*​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Ebay *auctions ending in a few hours for the *TRUNK PAN *and *CASTLE GRILL*!!!

*BOTH SOLD!*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FRIDAY BUMP!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Got another one, jump on it. $400 plus shipping.

*Location: San Diego, CA
Selling this freshly Chromed trunk pan cover. Corner cuts have been welded! Easy to install slips right over your original trunk pan. Fits '61-'64 Impala.*$400 shipped.
PAYPAL & CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS Accepted.
*Shipping Available
*1 Year warranty on chrome

PM / CALL / TEXT / EMAIL Carlos @ 619-251-9089 or [email protected]
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

More examples 80 Lincoln Continental
*Before
*















*After
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Whole Rocker set 80 Lincoln - Straightened and Polished


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Chrome Trunk Pan** SOLD! *


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Master Cylinder - *Purchased for Out of State customer, DISASSEMBLED, DIPPED IN CHROME, REASSEMBLED, SHIPPED to customer.




























*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Example: *69 Impala Rocker Panels
*








close up


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

_Got some *CHROME BIG BODY PARTS *coming out soon_. Let me know if your interested! Accepting Offers NOW. 

*Chrome Sway Bar
Chrome Differential Cover
Chrome Gas Tank Straps ('93 - Two single straps)
Chrome Gas Tank Straps ('93-'96 - One Y-Strap and one Straight Strap; *also fits '91-'96 Buick Roadmaster & Chevy Caprice and 94-96 Impala*)
Chrome Drums
Chrome Backing Plates
Chrome Radiator support rods
Chrome Hood Latch (Upper and Lower)
Chrome Fender Support brackets (four tubes in engine bay)

*Pics coming soon...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT Nice work


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks bro! I can chrome the undies on that smart car too... LOL


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

_Got some *CHROME BIG BODY PARTS *coming out soon_. Let me know if your interested! Accepting Offers NOW. 

*Chrome Sway Bar
Chrome Differential Cover
Chrome Gas Tank Straps ('93 - Two single straps)
Chrome Gas Tank Straps ('93-'96 - One Y-Strap and one Straight Strap; *also fits '91-'96 Buick Roadmaster & Chevy Caprice and 94-96 Impala*)
Chrome Drums
Chrome Backing Plates
Chrome Radiator support rods
Chrome Hood Latch (Upper and Lower)
Chrome Fender Support brackets (four tubes in engine bay)

*Pics coming soon...​

Parting out '93 Fleetwood Brougham Big Body.... HMU


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 93CaDdYdIpPiN (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey bro how much to chrome some upper and lower a arms for a 61?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood - Freshly Chromed Sway Bar available $150.
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Example of *POLISHED WORK* - 65 Impala
*BEFORE
*









*AFTER - *Dings and bent slats repaired, black paint stripped off per customer request























​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE
93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood *(may fit other GM models)* - Freshly Chromed Sway Bar $150.
*Hole Dimensions (Center to Center) 
Front hole to back hole - 5"
Frt Hole to Frt Hole - 41"
Back Hole to Back Hole - 43.5"

*
























*​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

**94-96 Cadillac Fleetwood -** Freshly Chromed Gas Tank Straps (single and Y strap) $200.
*fits other GM models with 23 gallon tank: 
91-96 Buick Roadmaster (excluding station wagon)
91-96 Chevy Caprice (excluding station wagon)
94-96 Chevy Impala SS 
*94 Cadillac Fleetwoods may vary, some use two single staps, others use one single strap and one Y-Strap. Check your models application.
















*Both sides are chromed!
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*93 Cadillac Fleetwood - Freshly Chromed Gas Tank Straps (two single straps) $150.
Both sides chromed for durability.
*fits other GM models with 18 gallon tank: 
85-90 Buick Electra
86-99 Buick LeSabre
91-96 Buick Park Ave
85-93 Cadillac DeVille
85-92 Cadillac Fleetwood (Front wheel drive models)
96-99 Olds 88
85-98 Olds 98 & Regency
86-99 Olds Delta 88 & Royale
96-99 Olds LSS
87-99 Pontiac Bonneville 
*94 Cadillac Fleetwoods may vary, some use two single staps, others use one single strap and one Y-Strap. Check your models application.
**Buyer will need to reuse original mounting hardware.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Items on Ebay NOW.
Seller ID: Buggin58


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Items on Ebay NOW.
Seller ID: *Buggin58

Chrome Sway Bar
Chrome Gas Tank Straps (93-96 Cadi Fleetwood)
1/4 Panel extenders with taillights (93-96 Cadi Fleetwood)

*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lafamilia66 (Apr 13, 2007)

I have 66 Impala upper & lower grills, & head light bezzels that need to be brighten'd up. whuts the price?


----------



## lafamilia66 (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice work by the way on the 65 Impala stuff, looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks bro, PM sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*I NEED YOUR HELP!
*If you've done business with me please leave me some feedback. THANKS Everyone!


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Haven't had time to send you my cove and guards got hurt at work ill send my ruca to send them out tomorrow homie


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks bro, looking forward to them...


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Haven't had time to send you my cove and guards got hurt at work ill send my ruca to send them out tomorrow homie


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Alright koo!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Got another one, ready to ship. $400 plus shipping.

*Location: San Diego, CA
Selling this freshly Chromed trunk pan cover. _Corner cuts have been welded!_ Easy to install, slips right over your original trunk pan. 
Fits '61-'64 Impala.
*$400 plus shipping.

PAYPAL & CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS Accepted.
*Shipping Available
*
PM / CALL / TEXT / EMAIL Carlos @ 619-251-9089 or [email protected]
*






























Tiny Blemish, hardly noticeable approx. 0.5" diameter


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Example: 61-64 Impala Trunk Pan
*BEFORE









AFTER







*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT 
Current CHROME parts for sale.
*Chrome Trunk Pan Cover* - 61-64 Impala
*Chrome Sway Bar* - 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood
*Chrome Gas Tank Straps *- 93-96 (two versions available)91-96 Impala SS, Caprice and Road Master


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT
Items on EBAY NOW! User name: *buggin58*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Trunk Pan *SOLD!
*SWAY BAR *SOLD!
*
*Still got these Chrome Gas Tank Straps *- 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood (two versions available)91-96 Impala SS, Caprice and Road Master


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

how much for the gas tank straps for 91-96 impala ss


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TUKINSTANG said:


> how much for the gas tank straps for 91-96 impala ss


PM sent


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

HEY, HOW MUCH TO DO A 1977 DATSUN REAR AXLE HOUSING AND 3 LEAF SPRING PER SIDE PACK, I WILL TAKE THE LEAFS APART, THE REAR LEAF HANGERS, 3 INCH LOWERING BLOCKS(ALUMINUM), 4 U BOLTS AND 4 NUTS AND 4 WASHERS, ALSO THE REAR BRAKE BACKING PLATES, ALL WILL BE CLEANED AND READY TO BE STRIPPED AND DIPPED, THE SHOPS OUT HERE IN PHX HAVE ALL GOTTEN MORE EXPENSIVE AND DO NOT SO GREAT OF WORK , BUT ARE CHARGING MORE BUX, MY ZIP IS PHX AZ 85043, THX...(REAR AXLE IS ABOUT THE SAME SIZE AS AN IMPALA, ONLY A FEW INCHES SHORTER END TO END)


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

PM Sent. Thanks!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Purchased new for customer, chromed, then shipped... *Saves YOU shipping cost, if I buy them locally. Got more links and drums coming for G body... Chrome Links (part# K5254) fit 58-80s Impala, Buick, Chevy, Oldsmobile, Pontiac too.
*85 Cutlass
*BEFORE








After















*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Order *BRAND NEW CHROME DRUMS* for your car today. 
*Order now!*


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

sixonebubble said:


> Example of *POLISHED WORK* - 65 Impala
> *BEFORE
> *
> 
> ...


I need the same thing for my 66 and also the eyebrows over the headlight. Can you PM me a price please


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*93-*94 Chrome Gas Tank Straps SOLD!*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*STILL GOT THESE! MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!!

*94-96 Cadillac Fleetwood - Freshly Chromed Gas Tank Straps (single and Y strap) Asking $200 Shipped.
*fits other GM models with 23 gallon tank: 
91-96 Buick Roadmaster (excluding station wagon)
91-96 Chevy Caprice (excluding station wagon)
94-96 Chevy Impala SS 
*94 Cadillac Fleetwoods may vary, some use two single staps, others use one single strap and one Y-Strap. Check your models application.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Friday Bump


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

CHROME GAS TANK Y-STRAPS SOLD!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

About to crank out a Fleetwood Limo and a Fleetwood Hearst... Chrome and polish keeping me busy!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Also trying out the new photobucket image links...These lantern frames will be chromed for the hearst.


----------



## MikeMcNair (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola Carlos! michael automóviles destinados al transporte de su BRENTMORGAN. me sentí el mejor camino era para publicar con mi primer post aquí en mi español terrible! lol! Yo hablo el idioma, pero soy lento. De cualquier manera, im tryingto utilizar lo que he aprendido con el lenguaje  Asimismo, las imágenes no se muestran en los enlaces Photobucket ha publicado. i sentir los miembros de este sitio podrá disfrutar de su trabajo en estos coches, como sé que va a ser increíble! Lo siento por ser una molestia con todas las llamadas telefónicas!!!! gracias! michael

Wow, I hope I got that right!!! Phew!! Also, no lie man, the pix are not showing.  I'm sure you'll get it proppa! 

Thanks again for everything!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Michael - I reloaded pics, hope they come thru!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

MikeMcNair said:


> Hola Carlos! michael automóviles destinados al transporte de su BRENTMORGAN. me sentí el mejor camino era para publicar con mi primer post aquí en mi español terrible! lol! Yo hablo el idioma, pero soy lento. De cualquier manera, im tryingto utilizar lo que he aprendido con el lenguaje  Asimismo, las imágenes no se muestran en los enlaces Photobucket ha publicado. i sentir los miembros de este sitio podrá disfrutar de su trabajo en estos coches, como sé que va a ser increíble! Lo siento por ser una molestia con todas las llamadas telefónicas!!!! gracias! michael
> 
> Wow, I hope I got that right!!! Phew!! Also, no lie man, the pix are not showing.  I'm sure you'll get it proppa!
> 
> Thanks again for everything!


:inout:


----------



## MikeMcNair (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol, I was in Spain for a while, and talk to Carlos about 10 times a day. I didn't mean to be offensive, but his accent made try my skills if ya know what I mean. I probably screwed it up, but oh well. 

I'm glad he's on the job. I work at a little known restoration shop, with no advertising, yet a 3 month or so wait to get in the door. It's an honor really! 

We do old Benz's, Rolls, Ferrari, Porsche, basically anything challenging, and it's a blast!

Carlos, thank The Lord, is great at what he does so is a huge asset to us! 

Thanks again Carlos! Sorry for the "I have you on speed dial" situation, but I need you my friend! 

Many thanks,

Michael


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

No problem Michael. What accent tho? My west coast accent, hahaha. You speak better Spanish than me. LOL.
Anytime bro.


----------



## MikeMcNair (Nov 13, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> No problem Michael. What accent tho? My west coast accent, hahaha. You speak better Spanish than me. LOL.
> Anytime bro.


Lol, you are so soft spoken (not in a bad way at all) that I ASSUMED such, for that I am very sorry! 

Regardless, your work is top notch!!! Can't wait to show our clients how awesome it is!!! 

-Michael


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

CHROME G Body drums (BRAND NEW IN BOX) $225 SHIPPED!
Fits: Regals, Cutlass, El Camino, lots more...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Bump


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

will send uppers n lowers, how much 2 chrome em up pm me


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

cwb4eva said:


> will send uppers n lowers, how much 2 chrome em up pm me


PM sent...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE
Got 3 pcs rear trim for 65 Impala ON EBAY.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

All PMs sent.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE!
*'65 Impala 3 pc. Rear Trims *- FRESHLY POLISHED
*More pics available if needed. VERY Minor imperfections hardly visible.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

EXAMPLE: '62 Impala Rear Cove
*BEFORE















AFTER







*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

EXAMPLE: 'Cadillac Big Body Bumper Kit
*BEFORE

















AFTER















*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE! On eBay
*'65 Impala 3 pc. Rear Trims *- FRESHLY POLISHED
*More pics available if needed. VERY minor imperfections hardly visible.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Price Estimates Sent! Keep em coming. Thanks!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Good job on the cove bro can't wait to get it.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

196deuce said:


> Good job on the cove bro can't wait to get it.


 Thanks:thumbsup: It'll be in the mail soon!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Parts on eBay!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Parts on ebay ending...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*GOT CHROME?

*Need those old bumpers or grills rechromed? How about that stainless steel trim repolished? Bring me your parts and I'll get them chromed or polished for a low price!!! Average turn around time is about 4 weeks. Quicker turn-around available for additional fee.

*MOST Dinged, dented, pinched and smashed fender trims, rocker panels & bumpers can be repaired!!! Don't buy new ones I can fix them!!! Examples throughout this thread.

*Most bumpers can be done for around $250, even with minor repairs (peeling, dents, pinches, bends, etc...). TRIPLE CHROME AVAILABLE!

*FREE ESTIMATES* - Send me a picture or bring them to me. I have samples for you to see. 
*PAYPAL & CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS ACCEPTED - **Only HALF $ needed up front!
**1 YEAR WARRANTY* - Except exhaust equipment, high temp, and select suspension parts
SHIPPING AVAILABLE - Send me your parts and I'll ship back to you!!!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 [email protected]


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Playing with sizing...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Got it.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Example: 62 Impala Cove
*BEFORE








AFTER







*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

EXAMPLE: '62 Impala Rocker Panels
*BEFORE









AFTER














*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! **
BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME G-BODY DRUMS
AUTOZONE Part# Valucraft 8839B
Fits: Regal, Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix
NEVER BEEN USED NEW DRUMS, NEW CHROME!!!!!!









PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 [email protected]


*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
**BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME SWAY BAR LINK KIT
**AUTOZONE Part# DURALAST SL89 
Fits: MOST GM VEHICLES 60's-90's Impala, Regal, Caprice Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix, etc...
Contact me to confirm application
**NEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!! 









**








PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
**FRESH CHROME CADILLAC FLEETWOOD 93~96 Big Body
**DOOR STRIKER SET Fits: 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood (4 Dr)
All pieces chromed strikers and shims chromed on both sides. Bolt heads chromed
**NEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!! 
















**
PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*

​


----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

sent you a text, hope to hear from you. JIMMY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry bro nothing yet. Please resend.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

how much for the drums-G body


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

down79 said:


> how much for the drums-G body


PM Sent.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

sixonebubble said:


> *PARTS FOR SALE!!!
> **BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME SWAY BAR LINK KIT
> **AUTOZONE Part# DURALAST SL89
> Fits: MOST GM VEHICLES 60's-90's Impala, Regal, Caprice Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix, etc...
> ...


How mush?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

big C said:


> How mush?


PM SENT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Chrome parts on eBay!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks brother


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

big C said:


> Thanks brother


No Problem, let me know if there's anything else you need. I can buy it here and chrome for you, save you some shipping...
Thanks again,
Carlos


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Just finished my website. It should be up and running any minute now.

www.coronachromeandpolish.com 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

site looks good. I will be ready the beginning of the new year to send you my stuff to be polished. JIMMY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

soccorjimmy said:


> site looks good. I will be ready the beginning of the new year to send you my stuff to be polished. JIMMY


Thanks! I'm ready when you are :thumbsup: ...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! **
BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME G-BODY DRUMS
AUTOZONE Part# Valucraft 8839B
Fits: Regal, Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix
NEVER BEEN USED NEW DRUMS, NEW CHROME!!!!!!









*​
*www.coronachromeandpolish.com

*​​[h=2]







[/h]*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
**BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME SWAY BAR LINK KIT
**AUTOZONE Part# DURALAST SL89 
Fits: MOST GM VEHICLES 60's-90's Impala, Regal, Caprice Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix, etc...
Contact me to confirm application
**NEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!! 









**








PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*

​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks carlos chrome looks great. Left you some feedback homie thanks again


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I appreciate that, thanks!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

EBay Items ending soon...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Chrome Drums *SOLD!
Contact me for availability on more.*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
**FRESH CHROME CADILLAC FLEETWOOD 93~96 Big Body
**DOOR STRIKER SET Fits: 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood (4 Dr)
All pieces chromed strikers and shims chromed on both sides. Bolt heads chromed
**NEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!! 
















**
PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*

​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

how much to polish some crome cylinders.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

flaco78 said:


> how much to polish some crome cylinders.


Polish or rechrome? Can you send me a pic?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
**BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME SWAY BAR LINK KIT
**AUTOZONE Part# DURALAST SL89 
Fits: MOST GM VEHICLES 60's-90's Impala, Regal, Caprice Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix, etc...
Contact me to confirm application
**NEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!! 









**








PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*

​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FRESH CHROME CADILLAC FLEETWOOD 93~96 Big Body
**DOOR STRIKER SET Fits: 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood (4 Dr)
All pieces chromed strikers and shims chromed on both sides. Bolt heads chromed
**NEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!! 
















*
*PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

CHROME DOOR STRIKERS - SOLD!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> Polish or rechrome? Can you send me a pic?


i was thinkin just polish.i will try to get a pic this weekend.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

If they are aluminum or stainless steel they can be polished to a mirror finish. If its metal they must be rechromed. I would think most cylinders would need chrome. I'll pm u prices for both. What size are they?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> Example of *POLISHED WORK* - 65 Impala
> *BEFORE
> *
> 
> ...



PLEASE PM ME PRICE TO POLISH MY 65 GRILL JUST LIKE THIS ONE.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> PLEASE PM ME PRICE TO POLISH MY 65 GRILL JUST LIKE THIS ONE.


Pm sent.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SOLD!
FRESH CHROME CADILLAC FLEETWOOD 93~96 Big Body
DOOR STRIKER SET Fits: 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood (4 Dr)
All pieces chromed strikers and shims chromed on both sides. Bolt heads chromed


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> If they are aluminum or stainless steel they can be polished to a mirror finish. If its metal they must be rechromed. I would think most cylinders would need chrome. I'll pm u prices for both. What size are they?


they r 8s


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

flaco78 said:


> they r 8s


PM SENT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pieces they look good homie


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

196deuce said:


> Thanks for the pieces they look good homie


Glad you like them!
Thx,
Carlos


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Got GBody rear backing plates. NEW CHROME. Will post pics shortly.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

sixonebubble said:


> Got GBody rear backing plates. NEW CHROME. Will post pics shortly.


GBody backing plates with chrome bolts and nuts.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Customer Example
*Bumpers - 69 Bug
*BEFORE








AFTER











BEFORE








AFTER









*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
**BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME G-BODY Backing Plates
**Check Application: AUTOZONE Part# Dorman 13867
Fits: Regal, Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix
**NEVER BEEN USED NEW DRUMS, NEW CHROME!!!!!! Both sides plated for durability.
Will have more Chrome Drums soon...









**PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*

​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sup Carlos...I'm gonna be bringing you my grill for polishing this weekend, I'll give you a call tomorrow homie.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds good. See you tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME G-BODY Backing Plates
Check Application: AUTOZONE Part# Dorman 13867
Fits: Regal, Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix
NEVER BEEN USED NEW Backing Plates, NEW CHROME!!!!!! Both sides plated for durability.









Will also have more Chrome Drums soon...

PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 [email protected] ​*​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Polish deal!
Any grill straightened and polished 10% off!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Still got the chrome G body backing plates $175 shipped!!!


----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

When does that polish deal end, need to send you my grill then? JIMMY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thru Jan. If I already gave you a quote, take 10% off the polishing.
Thanks,
Carlos


----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool will send in right after new years day, thanks. JIMMY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SOLD!


sixonebubble said:


> *PARTS FOR SALE!!!
> BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME G-BODY Backing Plates
> Check Application: AUTOZONE Part# Dorman 13867
> Fits: Regal, Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix
> ...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Got some more of these!


sixonebubble said:


> *PARTS FOR SALE!!! **
> BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME G-BODY DRUMS
> AUTOZONE Part# Valucraft 8839B
> Fits: Regal, Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix
> ...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Parting out Complete '95 Big Body.
Pics coming soon...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Got more G body Drums in...
**PARTS FOR SALE!!! *
*BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME G-BODY DRUMS
**AUTOZONE Part# Valucraft 8839B
Fits: Regal, Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix
**NEVER BEEN USED NEW DRUMS, NEW CHROME!!!!!!














**PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much to rechrome a front bumper guard for a 62 impala its straight but seems like when they rechromed it before its bubbling


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> how much to rechrome a front bumper guard for a 62 impala its straight but seems like when they rechromed it before its bubbling


Whats up Joe, just the guard? I can do whole bumper with guards for $275 or one guard for $35.
Comes with 1 year warranty. I work in Eastlake during the day if you want to bring it by I can get it in with this weeks batch.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
**BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME G-BODY DRUMS
**AUTOZONE Part# Valucraft 8839B
Fits: Regal, Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix
**NEVER BEEN USED NEW DRUMS, NEW CHROME!!!!!!
*****
*PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> nice work :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

PARTS FOR SALE!!!BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME SWAY BAR LINK KITAUTOZONE Part# DURALAST SL89Fits: MOST GM VEHICLES 60's-90's Impala, Regal, Caprice Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix, etc...Contact me to confirm applicationNEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!!PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos619-251-9089 [email protected]


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

HAVE MORE OF THESE. HURRY THEY GO FAST!
ALSO HAVE THEM FOR 93-96 FLEETWOOD-AUTOZONE PART# SL90 CHROME LINK SET 


sixonebubble said:


> *PARTS FOR SALE!!!
> **BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME SWAY BAR LINK KIT
> **AUTOZONE Part# DURALAST SL89
> Fits: MOST GM VEHICLES 60's-90's Impala, Regal, Caprice Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Grand Prix, etc...
> ...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Chrome G Body Drums ready to ship!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

PARTS FOR SALE!!!BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME SWAY BAR LINK KITAUTOZONE 
Part# DURALAST SL90 Fits: GM VEHICLES 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood (BIG BODY), Buick RoadMaster, Chevy Impala. Please Contact me to confirm application
NEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!!
















PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!PM, TEXT or EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

NEW RE-Chromed pieces coming soon!
Chrome FRONT BUMPER
Chrome DRIVE SHAFT
Chrome TRANNY SUPPORT BARS
Chrome REAR SWAY BAR
Chrome FRONT SWAY BAR
Chrome DIFFERENTIAL COVER
Chrome DRUMS
Chrome SPINDLES
Chrome DUST GUARDS
Chrome HOOD LATCH
Chrome GRILL SUPPORT FRAME
Chrome RADIATOR SUPPORT BARS
Chrome HOOD Hinges
ANY OTHER REQUEST??? I'll chrome any piece of this car.


----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

I sent you a PM last night, let me now. JIMMY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

soccorjimmy said:


> I sent you a PM last night, let me now. JIMMY


PM sent.
Thanks,
Carlos


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Got these for sale RIGHT NOW! All easy to install!

**G BODY CHROME DRUMS














SWAY BAR LINK KIT Part# SL90 FOR 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood, 94-96 Impala SS, 91-96 Caprice and Roadmaster








SWAY BAR LINK KIT Part #SL89 FOR 60s-80s GM Impala, Regal, Monte Carlo, El Camino, Cutlass, Grand Prix, S-10














*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

PMs sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Better pictures of actual drums for sale.



















One has manufacturing surface flaws (see photos below), I tried to correct as best I could without compromising balance or integrity of drum. Still looks good. 













PM me any questions. READY TO SHIP!!! PAYPAL READY!
Call/Text Carlos: 619-251-9089
Email: [email protected]


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

EXAMPLE - 65 Impala Grill, headlight trims, eyebrows
BEFORE























AFTER


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

The eyebrow was pretty banged up . came out pretty good!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow...I was very impressed and happy with your work!!! Thanks again Carlos...I'll be hitting you up again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*SOLD!
*Freshly Polished 63 Rear Cove Panel
All 3 pieces. More pictures available if needed.

















619 251 9089
[email protected]


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

VISIT MY WEBSITE TO SEE CURRENT ITEMS FOR SALE.
www.coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Laneta said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> Wow...I was very impressed and happy with your work!!! Thanks again Carlos...I'll be hitting you up again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Glad you liked it.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

VISIT MY WEBSITE TO SEE CURRENT ITEMS FOR SALE.
www.coronachromeandpolish.com 


*In stock - READY TO SHIP
*Chrome Rear G-Body Drums
Chrome Sway Bar Link Kits (G-Body, Impala, Big Body Fleetwoods, 80's DeVilles)
Chrome Trunk Pan Covers (61-64 Impala)
Polished 63 Rear Cove

PAYPAL READY - Credit Cards Accepted
Call/Text Carlos 619-251-9089
Email [email protected]
​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale: Polished A/C Receiver Drier Accumulator
Fits: 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood (big body)
One small ding see picture.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

sixonebubble said:


> VISIT MY WEBSITE TO SEE CURRENT ITEMS FOR SALE.
> www.coronachromeandpolish.com
> 
> 
> ...


Trunk Pan - SOLD!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Friday Bump


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*THIS WEEKEND ONLY, 10% OFF!
***SALE PRICE $225 SHIPPED *Reg: $250 
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
*Shipping includes lower 48 states. Sale is for this pair only.

*NEW IN BOX - NEVER USED!
*
One has manufacturing surface flaws (see photos below), I tried to correct as best I could without compromising balance or integrity of drum. Still looks good. 
 
PM me any questions. READY TO SHIP!!! PAYPAL READY!
Call/Text Carlos: 619-251-9089
Email: [email protected]​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Polished AC Receiver drier. See above. $60 shipped.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale: CHROME Drive Shaft
Fits: 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood
$350


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Do u have a linkage chrome for a cutlass


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

kbron82 said:


> Do u have a linkage chrome for a cutlass


No sorry, the only chrome I have for a Cutlass is a chrome sway bar link kit and rear drums.
Www.Coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*For SALE $250 SHIPPED 
*www.coronachromeandpolish.com
*Shipping includes lower 48 states. 
*NEW IN BOX - NEVER USED
*
One has manufacturing surface flaws (see photos below), I tried to correct as best I could without compromising balance or integrity of drum. Still looks good. 
 
PM me any questions. READY TO SHIP!!! PAYPAL READY!
Call/Text Carlos: 619-251-9089
Email: [email protected]​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SOLD!

For Sale: Polished A/C Receiver Drier Accumulator
Fits: 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood (big body)
One small ding see picture.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Lots of Big Body Parts available!

**Looking for Big Body Chrome Parts??? I can dip yours or I might already have what your looking for!!!!

Visit my website **www.coronachromeandpolish.com* 

****PAYMENTS ACCEPTED***
**PAYPAL * VISA * MASTERCARD * AMERICAN EXPRESS * DEBIT CARDS * WELLS FARGO DEPOSIT * CASH

**QUESTIONS?
PM/Text or Call: 619-251-9089 or Email me: **[email protected]** 
Fast Shipping !!!







*​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

I just sent you out my grill and headlight bezels for polishing, Cant wait to see the outcome. JIMMY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Koo. Ill be sure to take before & after pics.


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Great work Carlos, thanks for the big body parts! Will order from again


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

What would you charge to plate all the chrome stuff on a schwinn 12" lil tiger, minus the wheels. Below is picture of bike.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

JROLL said:


> Great work Carlos, thanks for the big body parts! Will order from again


Thanks more big body chrome to come soon.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> What would you charge to plate all the chrome stuff on a schwinn 12" lil tiger, minus the wheels. Below is picture of bike.


Pm sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*SOLD! Will have another one in a couple of weeks!

*


sixonebubble said:


> FOR SALE!
> Freshly Polished 63 Rear Cove Panel
> All 3 pieces. More pictures available if needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

PMs sent thanks for the interest.


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

*core support*

how much to chrome a regal cor support


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Message sent.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

Whats up homie


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


> Chrome G Body Drums ready to ship!


 LOOOOKING NICE


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

99linkers said:


> LOOOOKING NICE


Thanks!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*JUST POLISHED! 
*Front Fender Trims - '93-'96 Cadillac Fleetwood
Nearly PERFECT trims!
*$100 shipped
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Soon to be chromed... *93-96 Big Body Parts
If you want to put a deposit on any of the following it will reserve it for you and move it to the front of the line.* _Otherwise they come second to customer orders. 

_*CHROMED
*Front Sway Bar with Brackets
Rear Sway Bar 
Differential Cover
Rear Drums
Stock Drive Shaft
Belly Bars
Gas Tank Straps
Steering Box w/Pitman arm
Steering Linkage w/ shock
Front Dust Guards
Spindles
Lower A Arms
Lower Rear Trailing arms
Hood Hinges
Hood/Fender support bars
Radiator support bars
Hood Latch and Hook
Grill Support Brace
Dust Guard Brackets (Behind front bumper)
Inner Fender Wells
Complete Brake Booster with Master Cyliner and Proportioning valve and lines to master cylinder
Rear Door Hinges Set of 4 
Door Strikers Set of 4
AC Receiver Bracket
Bumper Impact Shocks

*POLISHED
*AC Receiver Dryer 
AC Hose with fittings
ABS Block 
Proportioning valve and lines to master cylinder​


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT my stuff should be getting to you on monday or tuesday.. 
Just curious: howmuch to plate upper and lower a-arms that have been ext. / molded.. For g-body thanks


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SERIOUS said:


> TTT my stuff should be getting to you on monday or tuesday..
> Just curious: howmuch to plate upper and lower a-arms that have been ext. / molded.. For g-body thanks


PM Sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale AC Receiver Drier hose with POLISHED FITTINGS for '93 Fleetwood. 
All it needs is some Armorall on the hose to be car show ready.
$50 plus shipping.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE - *SOLD! In about 6 hours.
*Here's a pic of the new one for sale. Im selling a little cheaper than last one because there are a few imperfections around the key hole. Overall its a nice polished OG three piece rear cove.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^ Stuff for sale^^^
AC Receiver Dryer hose $50 plus shipping
93-96 Big Body Fender Trims $80 plus shipping
63 Impala rear cove Polished $250 shipped -SOLD!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^ Stuff for sale^^^
AC Receiver Dryer hose $50 plus shipping
93-96 Big Body Fender Trims $80 plus shipping
63 Impala rear cove Polished $250 shipped - SOLD!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Items on Ebay now!

http://myworld.ebay.com/buggin58


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
**BRAND "NEW-IN-BOX" CHROME SWAY BAR LINK KIT W/Blue Rubbers
**
ComprAUTOZONE Part# DURALAST SL89 Alternate Part#SK5254 and MOOG K5254 
*
Fits: _MOST_ GM VEHICLES 60's-90's Impala, Regal, Caprice Monte Carlo, Cutlass, El Camino, Chevelle, Grand Prix, etc...Contact me to confirm application
NEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!!

























*PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!
PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos @ 619-251-9089 or email: [email protected]*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

any pix of my parts bro?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Need prices on these big body items for a buddy of mine..thanks


Hood Hinges
Hood/Fender support bars
Radiator support bars
Hood Latch and Hook
Grill Support Brace
Dust Guard Brackets (Behind front bumper)


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> any pix of my parts bro?


Not yet should have soon...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SERIOUS said:


> Need prices on these big body items for a buddy of mine..thanks
> 
> 
> Hood Hinges
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Any pics fo the stuff you are working on for me, itchin to see them. Ready to send more your way. JIMMY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

May have some late tonight...


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Sway bar links recieved.. Look great thanks


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SERIOUS said:


> Sway bar links recieved.. Look great thanks


Thanks! Working on your stuff now.


----------



## Raiderporvida (Feb 24, 2013)

How much for an 84 Regal gas tank? Brand new 17 gallon.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Raiderporvida said:


> How much for an 84 Regal gas tank? Brand new 17 gallon.


I don't do the whole tank. I can dip covers, which I will have one soon for GBody.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE - Freshly Polished '65 Impala Eyebrows
Will upload pic shortly.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE!
Freshly POLISHED OG TRUNK LIP for '65 Impala
Will Upload pic shortly.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For sale! Freshly POLISHED OG '65 Eyebrow Moldings!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

any word?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> any word?


Big Joe, I see you boy. Working on those light buckets...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*For Sale* - *OG '65 Impala Polished 3 Piece REAR COVE and TRUNK LIP, 4 pieces Total!*
These pieces have been straightened and polished. Very tiny traces of where item was repaired are slightly visble, see photos. Additional photos can be provided upon request. Posting on LIL first before pgoing to eBay.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

sixonebubble said:


> Thanks! Working on your stuff now.


 no rush


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

soccorjimmy said:


> Any pics fo the stuff you are working on for me, itchin to see them. Ready to send more your way. JIMMY


Here u go bro, need to retouch the bezels. Should have done by the weekend.


----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

WOW, SPEECHLESS, that grill looks great, cant wait to see the bezels. You for sure will get the rest of the outside trim for the galaxie. I will send out the remainder of the balance tomorrow. Thanks again. JIMMY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

soccorjimmy said:


> WOW, SPEECHLESS, that grill looks great, cant wait to see the bezels. You for sure will get the rest of the outside trim for the galaxie. I will send out the remainder of the balance tomorrow. Thanks again. JIMMY


Thanks, had to work on the bezels a little more because they had some cuts on the edge that had to be filled. Probably not visible once headlight rings are installed, but I'd rather do them right... , your stuff will be going out on Saturday. I'll PM you the tracking info.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Polish Example
65 Impala Cove
BEFORE

























AFTER


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood Turn Signal Indicators


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE* - *CHROME Fleetwood Turn Signal Toppers*
Easy to install, Pop off your originals and reuse your old lenses, yellow portion will NOT be visible. 
Call/text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089 
PayPal Ready! Fast Shipping!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


> I don't do the whole tank. I can dip covers, which I will have one soon for GBody.


How much for one of these


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

99linkers said:


> How much for one of these


G Body Gas Tank Covers go for $350 plus shipping.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DAAMN U DOING THE DAAMN THANG DOGGIE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> DAAMN U DOING THE DAAMN THANG DOGGIE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


Thanks bro. Gotta keep **** on the map!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Price on the fleetwood indicators.?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SERIOUS said:


> Price on the fleetwood indicators.?


PM sent.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

On eBay now. 1 day left!


sixonebubble said:


> *FOR SALE* - *CHROME Fleetwood Turn Signal Toppers*
> Easy to install, Pop off your originals and reuse your old lenses, yellow portion will NOT be visible.
> Call/text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089
> PayPal Ready! Fast Shipping!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got more parts to send to chrome bro...


----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Just received my first of many parts to be polished on the galaxie. I just received the grille and headlight bezels. All I can say is great work, great turn around time and great packaging. I just sent out some more work and will continue to send him my polishing needs. I will put up some pics later on. JIMMY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i got more parts to send to chrome bro...


Been really busy, but I have ur parts ready for pick up.
Thanks bro!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

soccorjimmy said:


> Just received my first of many parts to be polished on the galaxie. I just received the grille and headlight bezels. All I can say is great work, great turn around time and great packaging. I just sent out some more work and will continue to send him my polishing needs. I will put up some pics later on. JIMMY


Thanks Jimmy. Just got some big orders out the door so I should have those taillights ready by next weekend.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
**BRAND NEW - CHROME SWAY BAR LINK KIT
**Part # CD-L610
Fits: MOST GM VEHICLES 65-70 *Impala & Caprice
Overall Length: 5 5/8" 
Sleeve: 1.5"
*Contact me to confirm application
**NEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!! 


















PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*

[/COLOR]​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*NEW Chrome Sway Bar Link Kits - $55 shipped
*I have them for the following:

58-70 Impala
66-70 Caprice
78-87 Regal
78-87 Cutlass
78-87 Monte Carlo
78-87 Grand Prix
Various Cadillacs

Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.

*Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Example
63 Galaxie 500
Taillight Rings and bezels
BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Example
G Body Gas Tank Straps
BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## T.R.O.A.E (Aug 23, 2012)

DAMN BRO THOSE ARE AWESOME I CAN'T WAIT TO RECIEVE THEM.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

T.R.O.A.E said:


> DAMN BRO THOSE ARE AWESOME I CAN'T WAIT TO RECIEVE THEM.


Thanks! Gotta send me a pic once installed.
:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*For Sale* - *OG '65 Impala Polished 3 Piece REAR COVE!
$350 Shipped!*
Location - San Diego, CA. These are original pieces that have been restored to the best of my ability. They have been straightened, polished and repainted (Semi-Gloss Black). Long center piece has mounting brackets, corners DO NOT. Very tiny traces of where item was repaired are slightly visble, see photos. Additional photos can be provided upon request. Posting on LIL first before going to eBay. Questions??? Call/PM/Text Carlos 619-251-9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*PARTS FOR SALE!!! 
**BRAND NEW - CHROME SWAY BAR LINK KIT - $55 Shipped
**Part # CD-L610
Fits: MOST GM VEHICLES 65-70 *Impala & Caprice
*Contact me to confirm application
**NEVER BEEN USED, NEW CHROME!!!!!! 
















I ALSO HAVE THEM FOR THE FOLLOWING:

58-70 Impala
94-96 Impala SS
93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood
60s-90s Cadillacs
66-70 Caprice
78-87 Regal
78-87 Cutlass
78-87 Monte Carlo
78-87 Grand Prix
Various Cadillacs

Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.

Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089​


PAYPAL / Credit/Debit Cards Local Pick-Up and SHIPPING AVAILBLE!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 **[email protected]*

​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

How much to Chrome Cadi rear arms


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

sg90rider said:


> How much to Chrome Cadi rear arms


Pm sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*On EBAY $299.99 plus shipping - Follow link in signature.
For Sale* - *OG '65 Impala Polished 3 Piece REAR COVE!
*Location - San Diego, CA. These are original pieces that have been restored to the best of my ability. They have been straightened, polished and repainted (Semi-Gloss Black). Long center piece has mounting brackets, corners DO NOT. Very tiny traces of where item was repaired are slightly visble, see photos. Additional photos can be provided upon request. Posting on LIL first before going to eBay. Questions??? Call/PM/Text Carlos 619-251-9089

​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT
On eBay now


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Specializing in trim, molding, bumper repair.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

I received notifiaction that I recevied something from you today, cant wait to get home. Too bad I dont get home until midnight tonite. Should have a few more things for you to send out this weekend. JIMMY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

soccorjimmy said:


> I received notifiaction that I recevied something from you today, cant wait to get home. Too bad I dont get home until midnight tonite. Should have a few more things for you to send out this weekend. JIMMY


Can't wait.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ON EBAY NOW - Auction ends in 2 hours.



sixonebubble said:


> *On EBAY $299.99 plus shipping - Follow link in signature.
> For Sale* - *OG '65 Impala Polished 3 Piece REAR COVE!
> *Location - San Diego, CA. These are original pieces that have been restored to the best of my ability. They have been straightened, polished and repainted (Semi-Gloss Black). Long center piece has mounting brackets, corners DO NOT. Very tiny traces of where item was repaired are slightly visble, see photos. Additional photos can be provided upon request. Posting on LIL first before going to eBay. Questions??? Call/PM/Text Carlos 619-251-9089
> 
> ​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SOLD! 


sixonebubble said:


> ON EBAY NOW - Auction ends in 2 hours.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

EXAMPLE- CHROMED ALUMINUM!
65 BEZELS


----------



## gonzo4life (Dec 23, 2011)

do you still have chrome tie rods for a 1984 olds cutlass if so call me at 916-261-4857


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

gonzo4life said:


> do you still have chrome tie rods for a 1984 olds cutlass if so call me at 916-261-4857


Yes sir. I have plenty $55 shipped. I'll give you a call.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*NEW Chrome Sway Bar Link Kits - $55 shipped
*I have them for the following:

58-70 Impala
66-70 Caprice
78-87 Regal
78-87 Cutlass
78-87 Monte Carlo
78-87 Grand Prix
Various Cadillacs

Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.

*Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089*​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*BRAND NEW! 
*CHROME G BODY DRUMS FOR SALE!
PM me any questions. $250 - READY TO SHIP!!! 
PAYPAL READY!
Call/Text Carlos: 619-251-9089
Email:*[email protected]


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

NEED SOME IMPALA CHROME BRO LOL  :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

bad company said:


> NEED SOME IMPALA CHROME BRO LOL  :thumbsup:


Wt year?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> Wt year?


 6-9 BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

bad company said:


> NEED SOME IMPALA CHROME BRO LOL  :thumbsup:


What you looking for?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Example
Big Body Hood Brackets - Triple Chrome


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

bad company said:


> 6-9 BRO :thumbsup:


Right now I only have Sway Bar Links.
*NEW Chrome Sway Bar Link Kits - $55 shipped
*I have them for the following:

58-70 Impala
66-70 Caprice
78-87 Regal
78-87 Cutlass
78-87 Monte Carlo
78-87 Grand Prix
Various Cadillacs

Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.

*Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089*​

View attachment 631438
View attachment 631439
View attachment 631440
View attachment 631441
View attachment 631442


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> Example
> Big Body Hood Brackets - Triple Chrome


How much shipped? 60632


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

These were done for a customer. If u ship me yours I can give u a quote.


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

sixonebubble said:


> Yes sir. I have plenty $55 shipped. I'll give you a call.


So you have chrome tie rods for a g body for $55 shipped? Is it the whole set?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

$piff said:


> So you have chrome tie rods for a g body for $55 shipped? Is it the whole set?


$55 shipped for the sway bar link kit. I also have dark blue rubbers right now.
*NEW Chrome Sway Bar Link Kits - $55 shipped
*I have them for the following:

58-70 Impala
66-70 Caprice
*78-87 Regal
*78-87 Cutlass
78-87 Monte Carlo
78-87 Grand Prix
Various Cadillacs

Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.

*Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089*​


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMEBOY CARLOS :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> What you looking for?


 Nothing in particular just seems there is not a lot of chromed parts out there for 69,s put them out there and they will sell bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

bad company said:


> Nothing in particular just seems there is not a lot of chromed parts out there for 69,s put them out there and they will sell bro :thumbsup:


All I have is chrome sway bar links for that year. 
Part #18061 on Ebay.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> All I have is chrome sway bar links for that year.
> Part #18061 on Ebay.


 No Problem its all good bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

$55 shipped for the sway bar link kit. I also have dark blue rubbers right now. *NEW Chrome Sway Bar Link Kits - $55 shipped
*I have them for the following:

*58-70 Impala
66-70 Caprice
78-87 Regal
78-87 Cutlass
78-87 Monte Carlo
78-87 Grand Prix
Various Cadillacs

*Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.

*Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089*​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*BRAND NEW! 
*CHROME G BODY DRUMS FOR SALE!
PM me any questions. $250 - READY TO SHIP!!! 
PAYPAL READY!
Call/Text Carlos: 619-251-9089
Email:*[email protected]


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> $55 shipped for the sway bar link kit. I also have dark blue rubbers right now.*NEW Chrome Sway Bar Link Kits - $55 shipped
> *I have them for the following:
> 
> *58-70 Impala
> ...


JUST GOT MINE TODAY..


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Dark Blue NYLON Bushings 
$75 shipped.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> Dark Blue NYLON Bushings
> $75 shipped.


 nice stuff bro!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks. 
PM Sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*For Sale: Brand New Polished Springs for Cadillac Fleetwood 93-96

These springs are located on the front right and left side of the vehicle, below/behind the front bumper and hold the front rocker moldings in place. 
*Replace your old or missing springs with these freshly polished springs. These are brand new and polished to a brilliant shine for that Lowrider look!!!

_Several pairs ready to ship!

_*Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.

Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089 or email [email protected]

*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

$45 shipped. 



sixonebubble said:


> *For Sale: Brand New Polished Springs for Cadillac Fleetwood 93-96
> 
> These springs are located on the front right and left side of the vehicle, below/behind the front bumper and hold the front rocker moldings in place.
> *Replace your old or missing springs with these freshly polished springs. These are brand new and polished to a brilliant shine for that Lowrider look!!!
> ...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

sixonebubble said:


> Dark Blue NYLON Bushings
> $75 shipped.


TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE!
NEW Chrome Sway Bar Link Kits w/Light BLUE Bushings
$75 shipped

*I have them for the following:

*58-70 Impala *(65-70 Only available with Black Bushings $55)
*66-70 Caprice
78-87 Regal
78-87 Cutlass
78-87 Monte Carlo
78-87 Grand Prix
Various Cadillacs

*Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.
*Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE!
**NEW Chrome Sway Bar Link Kits w/**DarkBLUE Bushings
$75 shipped*

I have them for the following:

*58-70 Impala *(65-70 Only available with Black Bushings $55)
*66-70 Caprice
78-87 Regal
78-87 Cutlass
78-87 Monte Carlo
78-87 Grand Prix
Various Cadillacs

*Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.
*Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089
*
View attachment 653095
View attachment 653096


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE!
**NEW Chrome Sway Bar Link Kits w/Black** Bushings
$55 shipped*

I have them for the following:

*58-70 Impala *(65-70 Only available with Black Bushings $55)
*66-70 Caprice
78-87 Regal
78-87 Cutlass
78-87 Monte Carlo
78-87 Grand Prix
Various Cadillacs

*Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.
*Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089
*
View attachment 653097
View attachment 653098


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE* - *CHROME Fleetwood Turn Signal Toppers - $90 shipped* 
Easy to install, Pop off your originals and reuse your old lenses, yellow portion will NOT be visible. 
Call/text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089 
PayPal Ready! Fast Shipping! 
$10 credit with CORE.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*SOLD!*


sixonebubble said:


> *FOR SALE* - *CHROME Fleetwood Turn Signal Toppers - $90 shipped*
> Easy to install, Pop off your originals and reuse your old lenses, yellow portion will NOT be visible.
> Call/text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089
> PayPal Ready! Fast Shipping!
> $10 credit with CORE.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE* - *CHROME 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood Ball Joint Castle Nuts - $25 shipped* 
Easy to install, take off your originals and replace with new shiny chrome ones. Includes 4 castle nuts; uppers and lowers.
Call/text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089 
PayPal Ready! FAST SHIPPING!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE
*Got these 93-96 Fleetwood parts for sale too. Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089 or email [email protected]

*Chrome Castle Nuts $25 shipped
Polished Rocker Retaining springs $40 shipped
Chrome Sway Bar Link Kit $55 shipped (BLUE also available $75)

*​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Stuff on Ebay!

*[url]http://myworld.ebay.com/buggin58*[/URL]


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*EXAMPLE - Cadillac Fleetwood AC Receiver
BEFORE







AFTER






*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Stuff on Ebay!

*[url]http://myworld.ebay.com/buggin58*[/URL]


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Example - 56 Chevy Bumper Guards
BEFORE







AFTER






*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Example - Oldsmobile 442
*BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE *- Ive got these FRESHLY POLISHED Garnish trims for sale. Im pretty sure they are for the inner front window. I believe they fit 65 and 66 Impala. Any extra information is appreciated. Asking $150 shipped. 

Very, very minor scratches may still be visible, reference photos.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Example - 65 Impala Inner Garnish

BEFORE








AFTER








*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE* - Ive got these FRESHLY POLISHED Front Window Garnish trims for sale. They are for the inner front window. I believe they fit 65 and 66 Impala. Very, very minor scratches may still be visible, reference photos.
*Asking $150 shipped.

**PAYPAL Ready! Credit/Debit Cards Accepted!

**CALL/PM/TEXT/EMAIL Carlos 619-251-9089 or **[email protected]**








*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

any word on my Harley stuff


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> any word on my Harley stuff


What up Joe. Haven't forgot about you I'll have ur parts next week. How's the 62?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*SOLD!*


sixonebubble said:


> *FOR SALE *- Ive got these FRESHLY POLISHED Garnish trims for sale. Im pretty sure they are for the inner front window. I believe they fit 65 and 66 Impala. Any extra information is appreciated. Asking $150 shipped.
> 
> Very, very minor scratches may still be visible, reference photos.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT- Happy 4th of July!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thx Joe. See u soon.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Stuff on ebay. Hit me up for the LIL price.

http://myworld.ebay.com/buggin58


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE - Newly Chromed Radiator Support Bars w/ Screws. These two bars go in front of the radiator and includes two top screws. Fits 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood
Perfect for any dressing up any Lowrider engine compartment.*Paypal ready Credit/Debit Cards AcceptedCall/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE - Newly Chromed Fender Support Bars w/ Nuts and Bolts. These bars go from the fender to the fire wall/cowl and includes 4 bars, 2 nuts and 4 bolts (all mounting hardware needed). Fits 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood. Perfect for any dressing up any Lowrider engine compartment. 
Paypal ready Credit/Debit Cards Accepted
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

U DO ANY GOLD PLATING??????


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

southsandiego said:


> U DO ANY GOLD PLATING??????


Sorry, Nickel, Chrome and Triple Chrome Only.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE* - Newly Chromed Fender Support Bars w/ Nuts and Bolts. These bars go from the fender to the fire wall/cowl and includes 4 bars, 2 nuts and 4 bolts (all mounting hardware needed). Fits 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood. Perfect for any dressing up any Lowrider engine compartment. 
Paypal ready Credit/Debit Cards Accepted
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE* - Newly Chromed Radiator Support Bars w/ Screws. These two bars go in front of the radiator and includes two top screws. Fits 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood
Perfect for any dressing up any Lowrider engine compartment.*Paypal ready Credit/Debit Cards AcceptedCall/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE* - Got another set available FRESHLY POLISHED Front Window Garnish trims for sale. They are for the inner front window. They fit 65 and 66 Impala 2 Door Hardtop. Very, very minor scratches may still be visible, reference photos.
*Asking $150 shipped.

**PAYPAL Ready! Credit/Debit Cards Accepted!

**CALL/PM/TEXT/EMAIL Carlos 619-251-9089 or **[email protected]**








*


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Question: After you polish the part can you anodize them?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Emailad4me773 said:


> Question: After you polish the part can you anodize them?


Normally no, I just straighten and polish them. I'm sure I can do it but I'd have to look into it for a quote...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*EXAMPLE - *36 Buick Grill *POT METAL REPAIR
**
BEFORE







AFTER






*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*EXAMPLE - *36 Buick Grill *Polished Brass Emblem*
*BEFORE








AFTER






*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*EXAMPLE - *27 Packard Grill *CHROME*
*BEFORE







AFTER








**EXAMPLE - *27 Packard Emblem *POLISHED BRASS
**BEFORE







AFTER






*


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> Normally no, I just straighten and polish them. I'm sure I can do it but I'd have to look into it for a quote...



ok cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Started INSTAGRAM Page 
*CORONACHROMEANDPOLISH

*Not sure how to paste a follow link


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Parts on Ebay now!!!!

**Lay It Low DISCOUNT, 5% off!

Applied at check out.
*
Questions Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089

http://myworld.ebay.com/buggin58


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Parts on Ebay now!!!!

**Lay It Low DISCOUNT, 5% off!

Applied at check out.
*
*Questions Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089

*http://myworld.ebay.com/buggin58


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I got these 93-96 Fleetwood NEWLY Chromed support tubes, radiator support rods and polished retaining springs! Super easy to swap your old ones! 
PAYPAL READY 
Credit/ Debit Cards Accepted VISA, MASTERCARD, AMERICAN EXPRESS
Call/Text/PM Carlos with any questions 619 251 9089

Fender to cowl support rods - $100 shipped









Radiator Support Rods - $100 shipped









Front Rocker Retaining Springs - $40 shipped


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

you do good work, I don't have a big body caddy my ? to u is whats the best way to minimize scratches in chrome and get rid of overspray thanks,Buz


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Do u guys chrome the scallops trim for 61


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> you do good work, I don't have a big body caddy my ? to u is whats the best way to minimize scratches in chrome and get rid of overspray thanks,Buz


Fine steel wool will clean and shine chrome. Afterwards use chrome polish to help luster. 

Good luck.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

low81regal said:


> Do u guys chrome the scallops trim for 61


What are the scallops? I have a 61 but I'm not familiar with that term.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I got these 93-96 Fleetwood NEWLY Chromed support tubes, radiator support rods and polished retaining springs! Super easy to swap your old ones! 
PAYPAL READY 
Credit/ Debit Cards Accepted VISA, MASTERCARD, AMERICAN EXPRESS
Call/Text/PM Carlos with any questions 619 251 9089

Fender to cowl support rods - $100 shipped









Radiator Support Rods - $100 shipped









Front Rocker Retaining Springs - $40 shipped


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE - Polished AC Hoses '93 Fleetwood
$75 plus shipping 
PayPal Ready Credit/Debit Cards Accepted
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^ PM Sent^^^


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone interested in set of POLISHED BRAKE lines for 94-96 Cadillac Fleetwood big body????
Total of 6 lines. Not sure if they will fit '93.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> I don't have pics of all my work, but here's an example. I'll post more later...
> *Before* - 55 Chevy Bumperettes
> 
> 
> ...


badass work, that bumper came out sick.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thx!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

****RED Bushings now available**
* 
*$70 Shipped*










*Call/Text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089*
Www.Coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

EXAMPLE - '65 Rear Bumper
*BEFORE









AFTER*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

Hay brother you have anything ready for a regal84:x:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Example - '65 Rear Cove Trim Set*
*BEFORE








AFTER






*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE!*
*'65 Impala SS Complete Rear Cove/Trim Set with *SS Badge and Script.
*


























*PayPal Ready Credit/Debit Cards Accepted
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE!
Pair of ORIGINAL rechromed '61-'64 Impala Convertible 
1/4 Window Frames Complete*


















*PayPal Ready Credit/Debit Cards AcceptedCall/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE!
93-96 Fleetwood POLISHED WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR
PayPal Ready Credit/Debit Cards AcceptedCall/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, stuff on ebay now.

User Buggin58


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE!*
93-96 Fleetwood POLISHED WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR
PayPal Ready Credit/Debit Cards AcceptedCall/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089[/B]


----------



## Indio 1966 (Sep 25, 2013)

HOW MUCH TO CHROME A GAS TANK 1966 IMPALA


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry I don’t do gas tanks.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE* 
STILL AVAILABLE! 
65 Impala SS Original Rear Cove Set with new SS BADGE and Chevrolet Script. Accepting offers! 

*PAYPAL Ready! Credit/Debit Cards Accepted!
*Buy from me direct for a better deal.*CALL/PM/TEXT/EMAIL Carlos 619-251-9089 or **[email protected]*
*See all my other items on ebay
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE! 

66 Impala - ORIGINAL Freshly Polished Trunk Lip Trim

Paypal ready Credit/Debit Cards Accepted! 

World Wide shipping available!


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

How much to chrome my nardi steering wheel hub?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

regal.1980 said:


> How much to chrome my nardi steering wheel hub?


Send me a pic please 619 251 9089 or [email protected]


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Lots of parts on Ebay now. Hit me up for the Lay It Low price!
PayPal Ready Credit/Debit Cards Accepted! World Wide shipping!
619 251 9089
Carlos*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE - JUST POLISHED! 
'85 Cutlass Door Sills


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE - BRAND NEW NEVER USED! 
Front & Rear CHROME Drums
Fits 61-64 Impala

Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Check me out on instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE - Polished AC Tank Accumulator*

From an '80 Regal, but will fit 80s Cutlass, Monte Carlo, Caprice And other GM vvehicles. 

Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

do you plate bike parts also?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes. But right now im full to capacity so im not accepting any new work for the winter. Thanks.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Gas Tank Cover
Fits 78-90 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham, 80s-90s Caprice


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE! 
Chrome Trunk Pan Cover
Fits 61-64 Impala
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Polished 64 Impala Grill


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale $Chrome Steering Box
Cadillac Fleetwood 93-96


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood Chrome Grill support, hood Latch bracket set


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! Chrome G-Body Gas Tank Cover
Fits 78-88 Cutlass, Regal, Monte Carlo and more...
Call/ Text / PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! Chrome G-Body Rear Sway Bar with Mounting hardware. Fits G-Body 78-88 Regal, Cutlass, Monte Carlo, El Camino and more. ..
Call/ text / PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

More G-Body and Fleetwood Big Body CHROME coming soon...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Follow me on Instagram for latest items.
*#coronachromeandpolish*


----------



## dg817 (Jul 7, 2012)

how much for the chrome drum covers for a 63 impala? shipped to 77642


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

dg817 said:


> how much for the chrome drum covers for a 63 impala? shipped to 77642


$300 shipped
PayPal Ready


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! Chrome 93-96 Fleetwood Drums


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome AC Motor toppers
Fits G-Body and 80s Cadillac RWD


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Polished 65/ 66 Impala Seat Trims


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Got anything for Lincolns


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry no. But what r u looking for, I can proly get it.
Call/text me Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome 61 Impala parts
Call/Text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood Hood Hinges
619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE! 
Chrome Trunk Pan Cover
Fits 61-64 Impala
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Go Chargers!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome G-Body Belly Bar
Call/Text Carlos 619-251-9089


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Recived my parts today .. Excellent work..!! Thanks carlos.!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad your happy!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Will be at San Diego's BIG 3 Feb 21, 22, 23
*Space EB8*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

* Corona Chrome will be at San Diego's BIG 3 Auto Swap Meet Feb 21, 22, 23
Space EB8 *
*Bring your stock parts and I'll give core credit
*CALL FOR AVAILABILITY


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

U work with aluminum ? Weld


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^Yes^
What do u need?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood Hood Hinges
PayPal ready Call or text Carlos 619-251-9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Front Bumper Shocks
93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

You still do bumpers for ~250?
84 cadillac


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

1 piece $300


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale!
Fits 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
PayPal Ready CALL or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

CHROME
GBody - Cadillac - Impala 
AC Toppers
Rear Sway Bars
Drums
Backing Plates
Engine Bars
Bumper Shocks
Master Cylinders
Drive Shafts
And more...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Tee Shirts For Sale!


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Bro how much for rear brake drums for 66 Impala Chrome thanks shipp to okc 73119


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Also how much for the air breather for the 64 Impala Chrome on this picture shipp does it comes with the lower


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

eriks66 said:


> Bro how much for rear brake drums for 66 Impala Chrome thanks shipp to okc 73119


$300 shipped
PayPal ready


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

eriks66 said:


> Also how much for the air breather for the 64 Impala Chrome on this picture shipp does it comes with the lower


Air breather $160 shipped. Yes comes with bottom. Text me for more pics 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

CHROME
GBody - Cadillac - Impala 
AC Toppers
Rear Sway Bars
Drums
Backing Plates
Engine Bars
Bumper Shocks
Master Cylinders
Drive Shafts
And more...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Price on 64' Impala fender wells and radiator support..Thanks


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

king debo said:


> Price on 64' Impala fender wells and radiator support..Thanks


Sorry I don't have those.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

How much to plate mine bro?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

king debo said:


> How much to plate mine bro?


Pm sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! $300
Chrome Drive Shafts 
Call/text Carlos 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Got some Corona Chrome & Polish tees to go with it.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome 61 Impala parts


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Column
93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood


----------



## Elegante C.C. 325 (Mar 2, 2014)

good quality work and parts...thanx bro!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Tee Shirts For Sale!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

please pm me a quote on plating my 64 fender wells thanks


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

64 For Life said:


> please pm me a quote on plating my 64 fender wells thanks


pm sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome G-Body Top Fender Bolts
Call/Text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## ferni8511 (Nov 6, 2011)

[How much for those door sills for a cutlass?QUOTE=sixonebubble;18096786]FOR SALE - JUST POLISHED! 
'85 Cutlass Door Sills







[/QUOTE]


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^^Door Sills - $75


----------



## tone from 509 (Jun 24, 2009)

You got any impala drive lines N if so how much


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

tone from 509 said:


> You got any impala drive lines N if so how much


Sorry no


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale!
Chrome 61 Impala Front Bumper with guards
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Front Valance Apron
93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Hood Hinges
78-92 Cadillac Fleetwood RWD
Call or text Carlos 619-251-9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Engine Bars
78-92 Cadillac Fleetwood RWD
Call or text Carlos 619-251-9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome G-Body Gas Tank Straps
Call / text / PM Carlos 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready, Shipping Available


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Gas Tank Straps
61-64 Impala
Call / text 619-251-9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ORIGINAL Off of a 46 Mercury. 23"x8"
New Chrome, Text for more pics and details


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

How much for that 64 grill plus shipping to 93454


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Ruiz64 said:


> How much for that 64 grill plus shipping to 93454


$360 shipped


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Polished 62 Grill
Call or text Carlos 619-251-9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Always nice to see my chrome parts on vehicles. 

Send me you pictures and get *10% off your next order.

For discount code send pics to [email protected] or 619-251-9089
*Enter *10%OFFLIL* in the subject a coupon will be sent to you.

Www.coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Tons of stuff on ebay. 
SELLER BUGGIN58

Contact me for LIL pricing!


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

how much for the 6 piece caddy braces


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

shoez86 said:


> how much for the 6 piece caddy braces


$200 shipped


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*ORDER YOUR CORONA CHROME AND POLISH T-SHIRT*
Only $15 shipped
Black w/ White letters
Red w/ White letters
White w/ Red letters
Gray w/ Red letters
Call or text 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Linkage
77-96 Impala/Caprice


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Lower Trailing Arms
93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Kick Panel Grill Vents
58-63 Impala


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome 61 Impala Front Bumper with guards
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Air Cleaner
59-65 V8 Small Block Chevy


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Belly Bars Complete Set
93 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
Call / text / PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Belly Bar Set
94-96 Fleetwood
Call / text / PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> For Sale!
> Chrome Belly Bar Set
> 94-96 Fleetwood
> Call / text / PM Carlos 619 251 9089



How much shipped to nc 28079


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

QCC said:


> How much shipped to nc 28079


Pm sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Spare Tire Cover
Fits G-Body
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Random Chrome Bolts & Nuts
GM Vehicles


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Stuff on ebay now! 
Seller Buggin58
Or click on signature link below


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Door Strikers
Fits G-Body, B-Body, Cadillac, GM Vehicles


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Sup bro I lost your number YOU still have the seat side trims or a 66 impala


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

eriks66 said:


> Sup bro I lost your number YOU still have the seat side trims or a 66 impala


Sorry they sold!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Another Corona Chrome Product
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish
Call or text Carlos 619-251-9089
Chrome Spare Tire Cover


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome G-Body Air Cleaner
Fits 78-88 G-Body


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*ORDER YOUR CORONA CHROME AND POLISH T-SHIRT*
Only $15 shipped
Black w/ White letters
Red w/ White letters
White w/ Red letters
Gray w/ Red letters
Call or text 619 251 9089


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> *ORDER YOUR CORONA CHROME AND POLISH T-SHIRT*
> Only $15 shipped
> Black w/ White letters
> Red w/ White letters
> ...


 Got mine already ! Lots of Compliments ,Nice shirt!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE - BRAND NEW NEVER USED!*
Front & Rear CHROME Drums
Fronts fit 59-70 Impala
Rears fit 51-70 Bel Air/Impala

Call/text/PM for compatibility 619 251 9089
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish
or check me out on the web coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Air Cleaner
59-65 V8 Small Block Chevy


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! $650 shipped
Chrome Belly Bar Set
94-96 Fleetwood
Call / text / PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! $600 shipped
Chrome Belly Bars Complete Set
93 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
Call / text / PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*NEW Chrome Sway Bar Links
Black Link Kits - $55 shipped
Color Link Kits - $75 shipped

*I have them for the following:

58-70 Impala
66-70 Caprice
78-87 Regal
78-87 Cutlass
78-87 Monte Carlo
78-87 Grand Prix 
50-57 Bel Air
Bombs
Various Cadillacs

Paypal Ready, Credit & Debit Cards Accepted.

*Questions: Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Hood Latch, Bracket, Hook & Spring
Fits G-Body


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Linkage
78-96 Cadillac


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Questions?
Call or text 619 251 9089


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> *FOR SALE - BRAND NEW NEVER USED!*
> Front & Rear CHROME Drums
> Fronts fit 59-70 Impala
> Rears fit 51-70 Bel Air/Impala
> ...


 Ordered and received mine already ! Very Nice !!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks bro!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Front and Rear Bumper Shocks
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

CORONA CHROME & POLISH
Chrome Gas Tank Straps
I have them or can get them for almost any car.
619 251 9089
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> CORONA CHROME & POLISH
> Chrome Gas Tank Straps
> I have them or can get them for almost any car.
> 619 251 9089
> Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


 Whats the price for straps for my 69 impala .


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I dont think I have that year. Wish u would've asked earlier I just placed my strap order. Let me investigate.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> I dont think I have that year. Wish u would've asked earlier I just placed my strap order. Let me investigate.


 Okay Thanks Carlos :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

bad company said:


> Okay Thanks Carlos :thumbsup:


Alright, I got some on order. Hit me up in a couple weeks.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> Alright, I got some on order. Hit me up in a couple weeks.


 Can you Pm me a price , Thanks .:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

bad company said:


> Can you Pm me a price , Thanks .:thumbsup:


Text me 619 251 9089
whats ur zip?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

See something you want on this thread. 
CALL OR TEXT CARLOS 619-251-9089


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Anything for a Town Car?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Anything for a Town Car?


Dont really do town cars. But if I get enough request for a certain part ill look into it. What part for what year and model?


----------



## Dirt Bagg (May 15, 2014)

cutlass a arms/stock caprice a arms & rear end? 28227


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Only have stock Cadillac Fleetwood AArms


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! G BODY
Front and Rear Chrome Bumper Shocks
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## snake-d (Aug 14, 2007)

yo thanks homie got my parts today this a good dude to do biz wit parts came wrapped up good and came in like 3 days thanks again homie


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

snake-d said:


> yo thanks homie got my parts today this a good dude to do biz wit parts came wrapped up good and came in like 3 days thanks again homie


Thanks for the positive comments bro!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 67/68 Impala
OG Polished Rear Window Trim
Call or Text 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 65/66 Impala
Chrome Steering Linkage Set
Call or text 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome G-Body Hood Hinges


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Linkage Damper Shock 78-96 Cadillac Fleetwood
Chrome Lift Support Shocks 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood
Call or text Carlos 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Linkage
Fits 63 Impala with Power Steering
Call or text 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

* Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish
Call or text Carlos 619-251-9089 *


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE - BRAND NEW NEVER USED!
Front & Rear CHROME Drums*
Fronts fit 59-70 Impala
Rears fit 51-70 Bel Air/Impala

Call/text/PM for compatibility 619 251 9089
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish
or check me out on the web coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Hood Hinges
Fits G-BODY with Hood Shocks
Call or text 619 251 9089
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Spindles and Dust Covers
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Over 40 items on ebay! CONTACT ME DIRECTLY FOR A LOWER LAY IT LOW PRICE!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
OG Polished 67-68 Impala Rear Window Trim
Call or text 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Air Cleaner
59-65 V8 Small Block Chevy


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Lots of stuff on ebay now. Seller- Buggin58


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Website Updated www.coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Gbody Chrome Spare Tire Cover
EASY to install. Slips over ur existing spare tire cove on the bottom of car.
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! BRAND NEW IN BOX
Chrome Hood Support Shocks
Fits 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
Call / text Carlos 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Linkage
Fits 60-64 Impala with Power Steering
Call or text 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale!
Chrome Belly Bars Complete Set
93 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
Call / text / PM Carlos 619 251 9089
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish
www.coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Front and Rear Bumper Shocks
* EASY TO INSTALL & LOOKS GREAT WHEN YOU 3 WHEEL OR POP THAT BOOTY *
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089
*Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish *


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> For Sale!
> Chrome Steering Linkage
> Fits 60-64 Impala with Power Steering
> Call or text 619 251 9089
> ...


Price please


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

pitbull166 said:


> Price please


$500


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE! 
Chrome Trunk Pan Cover
Fits 61-64 Impala
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089
PAYPAL Ready, Local Pick-Up Available
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Linkage Set
Fits G-Body 78-88 Regal, Cutlass, Monte Carlo, El Camino
Call / Text 619-251-9089
PayPal Ready
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

* For Sale! COMPLETE 8 piece Chrome Heat Shield set for Big Body!
Call / text Carlos 619-251-9089*
PayPal Ready
* www.coronachromeandpolish.com*
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Calipers
Fits 78-96 Cadillac, Caprice and more...
619-251-9089
Www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish
PayPal Ready!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Gear
Available for Cadillac, Caprice and G-Body
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
BRAND NEW IN BOX
Chrome Hood Lift Support Shocks
78-88 G-Body 
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## rexxnfx2010 (Nov 19, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Over 40 items on ebay! CONTACT ME DIRECTLY FOR A LOWER LAY IT LOW PRICE!


pm me what you got for a gbody chrome! hood shocks, booster/master, steering box, tank straps, lower molded arms, tie rods/center link/idler arm etc thanks!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

rexxnfx2010 said:


> pm me what you got for a gbody chrome! hood shocks, booster/master, steering box, tank straps, lower molded arms, tie rods/center link/idler arm etc thanks!


pm sent


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Call or text 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 4 AVAILABLE
Chrome Rear Panhard Rods
65-68 Impala
Call / text Carlos 619-251-9089
PayPal Ready
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale!
Chrome G-Body Gas Tank Cover
Call or text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Front Backing Plates
Fits G-Body 78-88 Regal, Cutlass, Monte Carlo, El Camino
Call / Text 619-251-9089
coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Hood Hinges
65 Impala
Call / text Carlos 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Hood Hinges
Fits 59 Impala
Call / text 619-251-9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Items on EBAY NOW!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale!
Chrome Drive Shafts for G-Body and Cadillac
Call/text Carlos 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

* Step your CHROME GAME up!*
_Cadillac, G-Body, Impala & Caprice_
*Call or text 619 251 9089*
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

How much for the 80 Cadillac bumper shocks brother??


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

$175 per pair or $300 for a set of 4.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome REAR door hinges. Easy to see when front doors are open.
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale!
65-68 Chrome Tranny Support/Crossmember. 
Call or text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Gear
Available for Cadillac, Caprice and G-Body
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale !
Chrome Steering Shaft
Call / text 619-251-9089
Www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

sixonebubble said:


> For Sale!
> Chrome Steering Gear
> Available for Cadillac, Caprice and G-Body
> Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089
> ...


how much ? need it for a caprice ?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> how much ? need it for a caprice ?


$500 free shipping


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 65-68 Impala / Caprice
CHROME OG Crossmember Support
Call/Text 619-251-9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
OG Chrome Hood Hinges
*Fits 59 Impala*
Call / text Carlos 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT
CALL OR TEXT 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Gbody Chrome Spare Tire Cover
EASY to install. Slips over ur existing spare tire cove on the bottom of car.
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Linkage
Fits 60-64 Impala (NO Power Steering)
Call / Text 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Lots of items on Ebay - ENDING TODAY!
CALL OR TEXT ME FOR LIL PRICE
619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I got these 93-96 Fleetwood NEWLY Chromed support tubes, radiator support rods! Super easy to swap your old ones! 
PAYPAL READY 
Credit/ Debit Cards Accepted VISA, MASTERCARD, AMERICAN EXPRESS
Call/Text/PM Carlos with any questions 619 251 9089

Fender to cowl support rods - $120 shipped









Radiator Support Rods - $100 shipped


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
OG Polished 67-68 Impala Rear Window Trim
Call or text 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Bro, Would u be able to chrome a wiper motor for my 69 impala if I supplied you with one ? let me know Thanks .:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

bad company said:


> Hey Bro, Would u be able to chrome a wiper motor for my 69 impala if I supplied you with one ? let me know Thanks .:thumbsup:


send me a pic 619 251 9089 or [email protected]


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> send me a pic 619 251 9089 or [email protected]


 Okay Mario .:thumbsup: give me a few days !


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Hood Latch, Hook and Spring
Fits 78-87 G-Body
Call or text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready! WORLDWIDE SHIPPING
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 65-70 Impala/Caprice
OG Polished Seat Trims
Call or Text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready, WORLDWIDE SHIPPING! 
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Lots of stuff on Ebay right now. User ID Buggin58

CALL OR TEXT ME FOR LIL DIRECT PRICES!
619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome GM Inner Fender Bolts
PayPal Ready, WORLDWIDE SHIPPING! 
Call or Text 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Front Lower Valance
Fits 65 Impala & Caprice
Call or Text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Gbody Chrome Spare Tire Cover
EASY to install. Slips over ur existing spare tire cove on the bottom of car.
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## 83 reg ttops (Sep 16, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> For Sale!
> Chrome Spindles and Dust Covers
> Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


Do u have any for sale for a 93 big body if so what's the ticket??


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

83 reg ttops said:


> Do u have any for sale for a 93 big body if so what's the ticket??


$350 plus shipping


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Hood Hinges
Fits 68 Impala / Caprice
Call or text Carlos 619-251-9089


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

those inner fender bolts will work for the wheel wheels on an impala???? how much


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

$30 pair shipped


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Shafts
Available for Cadillac & G-Body
Call or text 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

What would chrome cost on 12 lil tiger parts to bike in pic, except wheels.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> What would chrome cost on 12 lil tiger parts to bike in pic, except wheels.


Text me 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE! 
Chrome Trunk Pan Cover
Fits 61-64 Impala
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089
PAYPAL Ready, Local Pick-Up Available
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Door Striker Set
Fits 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood, Impala SS, Caprice
Call or Text 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Gear Box
Fits 59-64 Impala
Call or text 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Linkage Set
Fits 61-64 Impala (Standard, Non-Power Steering)
Call or Text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready, Worldwide Shipping! 
Www.coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale!
Chrome G-Body Gas Tank Cover
Call or text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome AC Motor toppers
Fits G-Body and 80s Cadillac RWD
6192519089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Shafts
Available for Cadillac & G-Body
Call or text 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Brake Drums
Fits 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood
Call or Text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready, Worldwide Shipping! 
Www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

What u got available for a 82 fleet


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

mr1987 said:


> What u got available for a 82 fleet


Sway bars, steering shaft, gas tank straps. What u looking for? 619 251 9089


----------



## G-hustla (Sep 4, 2012)

Pm me a price to chrome rear end only complete no uppers or lowers and theres no reinforcement on rear. And a price to polish all trims for a 2 door de elegance.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale ! 
Chrome Drums 
Available for Cadillac, G-Body, Impala & Caprice


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> For Sale !
> Chrome Drums
> Available for Cadillac, G-Body, Impala & Caprice


 Got mine a while back , Very Nice job brother !! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

bad company said:


> Got mine a while back , Very Nice job brother !! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the good word!


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

How much to chrome the rear bumper on a 1970 Monte Carlo


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

sixonebubble said:


> For Sale!
> Chrome Steering Shafts
> Available for Cadillac & G-Body
> Call or text 619 251 9089
> www.coronachromeandpolish.com


 whats the price on something like this for a 80 caddy coupe... Thankz!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Monte Carlo bumpers $300 each


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Steering shaft $200 shipped


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

how much to 32805 Orlando 64 manual center link and pitman arm


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

All I have for that is pitman arm and gear box. 
Pitman arm $125 shipped
Gear box $450 shipped
Both for $550 shipped
Text for faster response 619 251 9089


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

I
m looking for the 605 box Instead of the original


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

What's a 605 box out of?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

G body


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

lone star said:


> G body


605 is out if a Gbody? I have a Gbody gear box. $450 shipped


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


>


how much for all thats pictured shipped to 33880 thanks


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ABLOWBOY said:


> how much for all thats pictured shipped to 33880 thanks


$550 shipped


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

How much for front and rear bumpers to be chromed. And for the grill to be rechromed. On a 1970


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Anything for a 90 town car.


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

Did business with corona chrome stand up homie buy with confidence. Had some parts that weren't shipped answered my text and made things right. I will keep doing business with them. Thanks


----------



## loved one (Apr 29, 2013)

sixonebubble said:


> For Sale!
> Chrome Drive Shafts for G-Body and Cadillac
> Call/text Carlos 619 251 9089
> PAYPAL ready
> ...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry No slip yokes, Stock chrome only.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Corona Chrome & Polish did great business with me ~ buy with confidence, he'll take care of you!


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

just put my order in cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

It'll go out tomorrow! Thanks for the business!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Got any gas tank straps for a 82 coupe?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

caddy4yaass said:


> just put my order in cant wait :thumbsup:


Went out today! Thanks again.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

mr1987 said:


> Got any gas tank straps for a 82 coupe?


Had them posted on Ebay and ran out. Will have more soon... check back.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


> Had them posted on Ebay and ran out. Will have more soon... check back.


Koo what's the link to your eBay


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Been buying from Corona for awhile now always first class. I will continue and recommend this guy for quality work.


----------



## loved one (Apr 29, 2013)

[QUOTdE=sixonebubble;22178010]how much for front sway bar for 85 fleetwood


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

loved one said:


> [QUOTdE=sixonebubble;22178010]how much for front sway bar for 85 fleetwood


$200 plus shipping


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

How much shipped to 61761
For a fleetwood 82


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

mr1987 said:


> How much shipped to 61761
> For a fleetwood 82


Rear sway bar? $220


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FATHER'S DAY SPECIAL! 
*** June 20th & 21st****


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Follow me on Instagram @coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Spare Tire Cover
Fits G-Body
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale - GM Gear Box Bolts


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Hood Latch, Hook and Spring
Fits 78-87 G-Body
Call or text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready! WORLDWIDE SHIPPING
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

[h=2][/h] any rear sway bar for Elco/Gbody to 30046?​


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry out of stock.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

What's a ball park figure on a price to chrome a 80's Rwd Cadillac grill with minimal dents and dings ?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

About $300.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome AC Motor toppers
Fits G-Body and 80s Cadillac RWD
6192519089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## J1979COUPE (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice n chiny


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Do you do plastic...I got a 83 regal grill that needs to be chromed....


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

bodyman1979 said:


> Do you do plastic...I got a 83 regal grill that needs to be chromed....


No sorry, metal only.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*BACK IN STOCK!
For Sale!
Chrome G-Body Gas Tank Cover
Call or text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready*
*www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram @coronachromeandpolish*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*For Sale! 
Chrome AC Motor toppers
Fits G-Body and 80s Cadillac RWD
6192519089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram @coronachromeandpolish*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
CHROME SWAY BAR LINKS AND SWAY BARS!
G-Body, Cadillac, Impala, Caprice, BelAir and MORE...
Corona Chrome & Polish
Call or text 619 251 9089
Follow me on Instagram @coronachromeandpolish


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> About $300.


Thanks,sounds like a good price.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

What's the price on some good hinges for a 79 caprice shipped to 78228 thanks


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

@210callejeros Sold out! Working on some more.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

sixonebubble said:


> *BACK IN STOCK!
> For Sale!
> Chrome G-Body Gas Tank Cover
> Call or text 619 251 9089
> ...


 what's the ticket on this? Shipped 02721


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

$400 shipped


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BRAND NEW DRUMS


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*For Sale!
Door Striker Latches 
Available for 61-64
Call or Text 619-251-9089*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Chrome Steering Linkage
78-96 Cadillac


----------



## Julz (Aug 5, 2015)

How much for upper and lower a arms for a 64 impala.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Julz said:


> How much for upper and lower a arms for a 64 impala.


I dont have any of those in stock. I can do urs for $250 per pair.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Julz (Aug 5, 2015)

What the turn around time on the a arms if I have u do them. And do you know shipping cost. I'm Roswell mm. 88201


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Julz said:


> What the turn around time on the a arms if I have u do them. And do you know shipping cost. I'm Roswell mm. 88201


$250 per pair plus shipping. 4-6 weeks turn around.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*BACK IN STOCK!
For Sale!
Chrome G-Body Gas Tank Cover
Call or text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready*
*www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram @coronachromeandpolish*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 65-70 Impala
OG Polished Seat Trims
Call or Text 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*For Sale! Call or Text 619-251-9089
Chrome Gas Tank Cover
Fits 77-92 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham & 77-90 Chevy Caprice (box chevy)
Follow me on Instagram @coronachromeandpolish
Or visit me on the web coronachromeandpolish.com
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

How much to chrome a castle grille for an 80-92 caddy?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

@fool2 $400. Has to be taken apart. Frame is chrome and teeth are ss so they polished.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

do you do powder coating or gold plating?


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

sixonebubble said:


> *For Sale! Call or Text 619-251-9089
> Chrome Gas Tank Cover
> Fits 77-92 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham & 77-90 Chevy Caprice (box chevy)
> Follow me on Instagram @coronachromeandpolish
> ...


Any of gas tank cover in stock ??? Also what other parts u have for 87 caprice ??? Thks


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

@305chino Yes gas tank covers in stock! Also have steering linkage, sway bars n links, gas tank straps and more. Call or text for faster response.
619-251-9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*NEW-IN-BOX
UPPER And LOWER BALL JOINTS
Fits:55-70 Impala
Call or Text 619-251-9089
Instagram @coronachromeandpolish
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*NEW-IN-BOX
UPPER And LOWER BALL JOINTS
Fits: 78-87 G-Body (Regal, Cutlass, El Camino, Monte Carlo and more...)
77-96 Cadillac, Impala and Caprice
Call or Text 619-251-9089
Instagram @coronachromeandpolish
*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

What do you charge to chrome plated aluminum roadster spinners no damage and no bents just scratches. Some are gold some are chrome. 8 total


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

lone star said:


> What do you charge to chrome plated aluminum roadster spinners no damage and no bents just scratches. Some are gold some are chrome. 8 total


$50 each


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

What about something like this


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry I don't do rims


----------



## cheydizzle (Apr 30, 2014)

Do you have chrome backing plates for 64?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

No sorry


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

following. thanks bro. TTT


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Do u have a rear set of chrome brake dust shields for a 95 town car ? If u do pm with price shipped to 77803 Texas thanks ....


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr Cucho said:


> Do u have a rear set of chrome brake dust shields for a 95 town car ? If u do pm with price shipped to 77803 Texas thanks ....


Sorry i dont.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

sixonebubble said:


> Sorry i dont.


Ok thanks bro !!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Good work. Gonna do more business with Carlos


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> I dont have any of those in stock. I can do urs for $250 per pair.


:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> :scrutinize: :biggrin:


Thanks!


----------



## 83 reg ttops (Sep 16, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> For Sale!
> Chrome Steering Gear
> Available for Cadillac, Caprice and G-Body
> Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089
> ...


how much for this chrome steering gear box for a Monte Carlo shipped to PA 15104??


----------



## 83 reg ttops (Sep 16, 2012)

Pm me a list of all the under the hood chrome u have for a 93 Fleetwood Caddy with prices please!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

83 reg ttops said:


> how much for this chrome steering gear box for a Monte Carlo shipped to PA 15104??


$500 shipped


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


>


G body?
how much?
bolts included?


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

also do you have any chrome gear box bolts for G body?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

_Bandido_ said:


> G body?
> how much?
> bolts included?


$80 shipped


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

all this for a 93 cadillac fleetwood total shipped ?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ABES1963 said:


> View attachment 1881794
> all this for a 93 cadillac fleetwood total shipped ?


I have a set right now $500 shipped. Call or text 619-251-9089


----------



## Meatwhi$tle (Jul 2, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

How much to chrome the front and rear bumpers on a 90 lac


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

New Logo, New Items, New Website! Visit coronachrome.com for a downloadable catalog. 
Instagram @coronachrome
Facebook coronachromeandpolish


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

/\ Great dude right here! I have got everything from steering linkage, to gas tank and spare tire covers, to calipers and dust sheilds from here. Shoot everything but my axle, a arms and spindles came from here! If your looking for chrome undies for your G body, Impala or Lac...hit him up!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Download the 2018 Catalog www.coronachrome.com*


----------

